# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  О платежах в системе Расчет (АИС ЕРИП)

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты!

	В связи с проведением ОАО "АСБ Беларусбанк" профилактических работ на оборудовании, обеспечивающем прием платежей, в период времени с 22:00 30 апреля 2017 года по 08:00 2 мая 2017 года будут недоступны операции в пользу организаций - участников системы Расчет (АИС ЕРИП) во всех каналах приема платежей ОАО "АСБ Беларусбанк", а также в подразделениях РУП Белпочта.

	В случае отключения услуги и невозможности оплаты воспользуйтесь обещанным платежом.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

